# Sorteggi e gruppi Champions League 2015/2016



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

Sono stati sorteggiati a Montecarlo i vari gironi di Champions League, per le italiane ci sono la Juventus e la Roma, di seguito i gironi:

*Gruppo A:* 
Paris Saint Germain
Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk
Malmoe

*Gruppo B:* 
Psv
Manchester United
CSKA Mosca
Wolfsburg 

*Gruppo C: *
Benfica
Atletico Madrid
Galatasaray
Astana 

*Gruppo D:*
*Juventus*
Manchester City
Siviglia
Borussia Mönchengladbach

*Gruppo E:* 
Barcellona
Bayer Leverkusen
*Roma*
Bate Borisov

*Gruppo F*: 
Bayern Munich
Arsenal
Olympiacos
Dinamo Zagabria 

*Gruppo G:* 
Chelsea
Porto
Dinamo Kiev
Maccabi Tel Aviv 

*Gruppo H:*
Zenit San Pietroburgo
Valencia
Lione
Gent​


----------



## Sanji (27 Agosto 2015)

Ciao ciao Juve


----------



## Sanji (27 Agosto 2015)

Ciao ciao Roma


----------



## Tic (27 Agosto 2015)

roma con barcellona e leverkusen
altro 7-1


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2015)

juve male
solito c... di maurino


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Saluti a Roma e Juve


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia il Chelsea....sempre un girone imbarazzante...un **** disumano c'ha quell'uomo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Up


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Girone estremo per la Juve (godo).
La Roma si gioca tutto con il Leverkusen.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Un po' più dura per la Juventus.

Comunque la Roma può tranquillamente asfaltare Leverkusen e Bate Borisov. Cioè se perfino la Lazio è riuscita a vincere sul Leverkusen... Se quest'anno non vi qualificate siete da galera. Poi ricordatevi che abbiamo distrutto il Barca 2-0 con Muntari e Boateng. Poi avete Pjanic e Nainggolan . Vi è andata benissimo, di lusso direi. A parte per il Barca che vi avevo pronosticato.
@tifosa asRoma @Ma che ooh

Per quanto riguarda l'Arsenal mi è andata di lusso anche quest'anno, a parte per il Bayern Monaco.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

ho un brutto presentimento, mi sa che la juve non ce la fa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

girone assurdo per la juve...tutte possono tranquillamente sperare di passare o arrivare ultime....fantastico....poi vedi i gironi C e G e stai male per il disgusto...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

La sorte ha portato alla Juve il conto per tutto il sedere avuto lo scorso anno


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2015)

Girone impegnativo per entrambe. Leverkusen e Siviglia da non sottovalutare.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

la Juve passa seconda sudando, la Roma sta già agli ottavi, col Leverkusen ce la fa facile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2015)

Sarò appollaiato sul mio trespolo con una birra ghiacciata.  Galliani ci ha ridotto a questo. Ma veder fallire Juve e Roma non sarà poi così brutto.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

La Roma deve assolutamente fare catenaccio chiudendo tutti gli spazi e ripartendo come la nostra gara d'andata col Barcellona anni fa. E' l'unico modo per batterli. 

Contro il Leverkusen invece deve scatenare il potenziale offensivo. E contro il Bate non devono sprecare punti.

La Juventus penso possa disintegrare il City. Il problema risiede nel Siviglia che è difficilissimo da mandare giù. Non mollano mai.


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> girone assurdo per la juve...tutte possono tranquillamente sperare di passare o arrivare ultime....fantastico....poi vedi i gironi C e G e stai male per il disgusto...


scusa ma il city passeggia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

Ok sistemato tutto . Bei gironi ma nessuno da "pericolo della morte".


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

Girone forse più duro della cempions per la giuve.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

La Roma può farcela ma dipende dalle gare col Barca, se pigliano un'altra goleada rischiano poi di andare in crisi psicologica come lo scorso anno. Sarebbe importante evitare il doppio scontro ravvicinato.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sarò appollaiato sul mio trespolo con una birra ghiacciata.  Galliani ci ha ridotto a questo. Ma veder fallire Juve e Roma non sarà poi così brutto.



Io spero invece devastino mezza Europa dimostrando che il calcio italiano non è finito e che con una sana programmazione si può competere ad alti livelli


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahah che mafia. Girone con Roma e Barcellona sicuro come la morte. La Juve passa tranquillamente, il Siviglia è poca cosa mentre il city in Europa lo conosciamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2015)

Si ma nessuno parla del C ridicolo di Sbourinho ????? Un girone ridicolo ...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2015)

E' andata discretamente bene alla Roma. A parte il Barca, se la gioca alla grande. La Juve invece suderà parecchio.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Ah e dimenticavo: *che goduria sarà vedere James, Gareth e Cristiano trucidare quella squadretta di figurine che è il PSG *


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (27 Agosto 2015)

Non sono d'accordo, per me hanno entrambe un girone durissimo.
La Roma almeno terza arriva, la Juve invece rischia di uscire del tutto.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

Fa male non vedere il milan , per me la Juve esce ai gironi, quest'anno il Manchester e' una squadra tosta, il Siviglia mi piace molto


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (27 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma nessuno parla del C ridicolo di Sbourinho ????? Un girone ridicolo ...



Guarda, ci pensavo pure io mentre vedevo il sorteggio. Se non fa 18 punti meglio che si nasconda


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah e dimenticavo: *che goduria sarà vedere James, Gareth e Cristiano trucidare quella squadretta di figurine che è il PSG *




Figurine? Il Psg è una squadra vera e seria.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Figurine? Il Psg è una squadra vera e seria.



Talmente seria che tiene ancora in panchina un assoluto incapace e magari gli rinnova pure. Le squadre vere son le blasonate. I soldi non portano alla vittoria in Europa come ampiamente dimostrato dagli sceicchi in questi 4 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (27 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Figurine? Il Psg è una squadra vera e seria.



Anzi sarà il Real di Benitez a fare figure barbine in giro per il mondo


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah e dimenticavo: *che goduria sarà vedere James, Gareth e Cristiano trucidare quella squadretta di figurine che è il PSG *



Secondo me il massacro lo rischiate più voi col Bayern. Il Real di Benitez non mi convince ancora.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe clamoroso se entrambe le italiane finissero terze (cosa possibile visti i gironi), passerebbero da Premium a SKY 
A Mediaset si suicidano...


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me il massacro lo rischiate più voi col Bayern. Il Real di Benitez non mi convince ancora.



Può essere visto che abbiamo una fase difensiva scandalosa. Ma passeremo comunque. Le altre due sono squadre ridicole.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Può essere visto che abbiamo una fase difensiva scandalosa. Ma passeremo comunque. Le altre due sono squadre ridicole.



L'Arsenal mi fa rabbia. Una squadra dal potenziale enorme gestita malissimo, mi piacerebbe tantissimo vederla sotto un nuovo tecnico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ah e il PSG glielo butta al c ulo al real ladrid di quel fantoccio panzone


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah e dimenticavo: *che goduria sarà vedere James, Gareth e Cristiano trucidare quella squadretta di figurine che è il PSG *



Nono sono d'accordo, anzi ti dirò per me il psg li può battere tranquillamente. Benitez sta rovinando il real. 
E comunque il psg è una squadra fortissima.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal mi fa rabbia. Una squadra dal potenziale enorme gestita malissimo, mi piacerebbe tantissimo vederla sotto un nuovo tecnico.



L'unico problema dell'Arsenal sta in panca...uno che continua a fissarsi su Koscielny e ****esacker in difesa non sta bene di testa...con 2 centrali di livello l'Arsenal giocherebbe sempre per vincere...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2015)

Vanno fuori entrambe per la gioia di mediaset


----------



## Snake (27 Agosto 2015)

ma i gironi di Atletico e Valencia?


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal mi fa rabbia. Una squadra dal potenziale enorme gestita malissimo, mi piacerebbe tantissimo vederla sotto un nuovo tecnico.



Sì infatti hai ragione. Al momento io penso la stia rovinando soprattutto sotto il profilo della gestione. Tutte si rinforzano e noi ZERO acquisti. Ti pare possibile? Ci servono un difensore centrale Top e una punta di livello. Ma no, ad ogni intervista dice ''Eh ma la squadra è apposto''.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nono sono d'accordo, anzi ti dirò per me il psg li può battere tranquillamente. Benitez sta rovinando il real.
> E comunque il psg è una squadra fortissima.



Su Benitez concordo. Il Real può perdere solo per colpa sua.


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso se entrambe le italiane finissero terze (cosa possibile visti i gironi), passerebbero da Premium a SKY
> A Mediaset si suicidano...



Mi hai anticipato..
Ma questo è il grande vero colpaccio del PierSi... E' andato a fare un investimento del genere nel momento peggiore delle squadre italiane 
D'altronde adesso stiamo scoprendo da chi si è attorniato il nostro grande brescidente


----------



## Mou (27 Agosto 2015)

Sinceramente timore reverenziale verso City e Siviglia proprio no. Magari usciamo, ma in partenza ce la giochiamo eccome: tifo Juve per partite come queste.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sinceramente timore reverenziale verso City e Siviglia proprio no. Magari usciamo, ma in partenza ce la giochiamo eccome: tifo Juve per partite come queste.



Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.



io la penso al contrario invece. Vedremo...


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.



Adesso non esageriamo

Bisogna vedere passo passo, i gironi sono sempre (a modo loro) complicati. Sei tu che devi renderli "facili".


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.



La Juve della scorsa stagione, quest'anno non credo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.



Hart
Sagnà Kompany Otamendi Kolarov
Tourè Fernandinho
Navas De Bruyne Silva
Agüero

na squadretta


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo falliscano entrambe, la Roma per i soldi che gli abbiamo dato e la Juve beh.. perché finalmente ha un girone di ferro e trasferte pazzesche.
Il Chelsea è assurdo, penso abbiano le stesse squadre tutte gli anni, tutte scarse e con la possibilità di fare turn over dopo 2 vittorie.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Speriamo falliscano entrambe, la Roma per i soldi che gli abbiamo dato e la Juve beh.. perché finalmente ha un girone di ferro e trasferte pazzesche.
> Il Chelsea è assurdo, penso abbiano le stesse squadre tutte gli anni, tutte scarse e con la possibilità di fare turn over dopo 2 vittorie.



E dai , per favore, a noi della Roma facci passare i gironi, ti prego  
Ve li ridó io i soldi.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Juve della scorsa stagione, quest'anno non credo.



ma anche quella dell'anno scorso, considerando che se non era per il biscottino con l'atletico stavano in europa league.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E dai , per favore, a noi della Roma facci passare i gironi, ti prego
> Ve li ridó io i soldi.



Simpaticissimo amico mio, siamo pur sempre milanisti che ci siamo visti stuprare sul mercato con Bertolacci pagato 20 pippi.. però in EL ci dovete finire per forza, per il ranking andrebbe bene.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2015)

La Roma nn supererà mai il girone


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Agosto 2015)

Sono contento, nessuna distrazione possibile, nessuna speculazione...


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Simpaticissimo amico mio, siamo pur sempre milanisti che ci siamo visti stuprare sul mercato con Bertolacci pagato 20 pippi.. però in EL ci dovete finire per forza, per il ranking andrebbe bene.


In EL si come minimo ci dobbiamo finire.
Sul mercato , scusami, se Galliani è un mona che colpa ne ha la squadra Roma?
Fermo restando che io vi rivoglio in Champions , perchè solo voi potreste, con una rosa al livello nostro , dare un vero apporto al ranking


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> La Roma nn supererà mai il girone



Probabile, ma almeno terzi , i potremmo arrivare secondo te ?


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> In EL si come minimo ci dobbiamo finire.
> Sul mercato , scusami, se Galliani è un mona che colpa ne ha la squadra Roma?
> Fermo restando che io vi rivoglio in Champions , perchè solo voi potreste, con una rosa al livello nostro , dare un vero apporto al ranking



Non è possibile purtroppo, altrimenti non sarebbe arrivato Kucka.
E l'EL non è roba per noi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non è possibile purtroppo, altrimenti non sarebbe arrivato Kucka.
> E l'EL non è roba per noi.


Scusa non ho capito il messaggio?
Me lo spieghi meglio


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Scusa non ho capito il messaggio?
> Me lo spieghi meglio



Abbiamo gettato la spugna ad agosto, non abbiamo dato l'idea di provarci nemmeno sul mercato.
Quindi parlare di un ritorno del Milan ad alti livelli è insensato ora come ora, siamo il cavallo perdente ormai.


----------



## Mou (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti non capisco questa fase drammatica. La Juventus porta tranquillamente a scuola il City.



A scuola magari no, ma saranno partite vere, dure, esattamente quelle che ogni tifoso vuole vedere vincere alla propria squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2015)

Italiane sfavorite.
Tedesche e Spagnole favorite.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2015)

Dopo quello che hanno investito, non passare almeno come seconde sarebbe un vero fallimento per Juve e Roma. Non sono gironi impossibili suvvia.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo gettato la spugna ad agosto, non abbiamo dato l'idea di provarci nemmeno sul mercato.
> Quindi parlare di un ritorno del Milan ad alti livelli è insensato ora come ora, siamo il cavallo perdente ormai.



Capito, e di cio mi dispiace veramente


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Porto-Astana trasferta più lunga della storia della CL 

11 ore di aereo


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

Troveranno il modo di criptare zdf


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Porto-Astana trasferta più lunga della storia della CL
> 
> 11 ore di aereo



11 ore di bestemmie in aereo


----------



## Juve nel cuore (27 Agosto 2015)

Per la fatica che la Juve fa contro le piccole in Champions nn è detto che x forza sia sfavorevole un girone del genere. gli ultimi anni abbiamo perso punti importantissimi contro squadre piccole che sono costati carissimi. Con un girone del genere tutti possono infastidire tutti invece e togliersi punti a vicenda


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma almeno terzi , i potremmo arrivare secondo te ?



Diciamo che il minimo che possa fare la Roma ora come ora è giocarsi l'Europa League


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Porto-Astana trasferta più lunga della storia della CL
> 
> 11 ore di aereo



Saranno felicissimi


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Agosto 2015)

finalmente la juve non ha avuto una buona stella, dura, ma possono farcela, come la Roma


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il minimo che possa fare la Roma ora come ora è giocarsi l'Europa League



Giusto, questo è il minimo


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Agosto 2015)

Il mio pronostico:

Gruppo A: Real Madrid, Psg, Shakhtar Donetsk, Malmoe

Gruppo B: Manchester United, Wolfsburg , Cska Mosca, Psv

Gruppo C: Atletico Madrid, Benfica , Galatasaray, Astana

Gruppo D: Manchester City, Juventus, Siviglia, Borussia Moenchengladbach

Gruppo E: Barcellona, Roma, Bayer Leverkusen, Bate Borisov

Gruppo F: Bayern, Arsenal, Olympiacos, Dinamo Zagabria

Gruppo G: Chelsea, Porto, Dinamo Kiev, Maccabi Tel Aviv

Gruppo H: Valencia, Lione, Zenit, Gent


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2015)

La Roma può farcela, naturalmente il primo e l'ultimo posto sono già prenotati da Barcellona e Bate Borisov, quindi la Roma si giocherà la qualificazione con il Leverkusen. La Roma può farcela perché ci è riuscita anche la Lazio a battere i tedeschi, pertanto replicando il risultato dei concittadini gli basterà non fare l'errore di Pioli di andare a fare il catenaccio in Germania ma ho il presentimento che Garcià riuscirà ad uscire anche da questo girone. 
Per la Juventus girone di acciaio inox, rischiano di uscire ma alla fine credo che ce la faranno a qualificarsi, stavolta voglio proprio vedere la stoffa di acciughina.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2015)

La Juve non è scarsa ma a parere mio è costruita malissimo e quest anno sarà un flop clamoroso


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah che mafia. Girone con Roma e Barcellona sicuro come la morte. La Juve passa tranquillamente, il Siviglia è poca cosa mentre il city in Europa lo conosciamo



E' chiaro ed è evidente che non hai mai visto giocare il Siviglia, altrimenti non si spiega questa tua frase.

Io la Juve non la darei spacciata, anzi tutt'altro. Cavoli, non capisco perché la facciate passare come una squadra di mezze pippe. Guardate che son forti pure quest'anno eh! Se arriverà Draxler per me saranno pure più forti dello scorso anno. 

Buffon
Lichsteiner - Bonucci/Rugani - Chiellini - Alex Sandro (che non conosco, ma dite che è forte e mi fido)
Porgba - Marchisio - Kehdira 
Cuadrado - Morata - Draxler 

Questa formazione è forte e pure tanto ed ha delle riserve coi controcojoni.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *Porto*-Astana trasferta più lunga della storia della CL
> 
> 11 ore di aereo



*Lisbona *semmai, si parla del gruppo del Benfica, non del Porto


----------

